# Just picked up SIG 229 in 357SIG from CDNN



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Just came in. Looks good for a used gun - some holster wear, barrel looks good, slide fits tight, trigger and hammer are smooth. Has useable night sights. All-in-all, chalk up another 'win' for CDNN. Range report soon.
-








-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Besure and let us know how it shoots. I like the idea of the .357 Sig I just never have shot one.


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Ahhh!!! My favorite pistol! :smt007 I have one and ....well... it's my favorite! I have shot 43 different loads out of mine and from ranges of 7 yards to 100 yards. Enjoy it and give us a range report!!! :smt045


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking forward to that range report! I haven't yet experienced the P229 in 357SIG, so I'd love to know how it is.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Mini Range Report

Didn't wring it out - didn't have time - but I was able to put a magazine through it. Every shot but the first one went where I sent it. The first shot was probably my nervousness about this 357 SIG round. First time I've ever shot it.

I found the recoil not particularly different from the .40 S&W I'm used to shooting. Then again, the 229 is somewhat heavier than the 239, the HK USPc and the Sig Pro I usually shoot in .40.

Either way, I can't say I was any better or any worse than with the .40. 'Snappy' but well within manageability. I was able to bring it back on target without difficulty.

The gun itself functioned smoothly - no suprises. The decocker could be a little more positive, but it works every time. Trigger is smooth and in SA crisp and positive.

As much as I appreciate this 229, I'm not so much in love with it that I couldn't part with it for a while; the finish is worn enough that I may box it up and send it to SIG for a work-over.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U'd probably be better off just getting it duracoated or something similiar - The frame is probably an alloy, so U can't hard chrome it. But, I think CCR is pretty cheap, and people post pics of his work on the SIg Forum all the time


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

What's CCR and who does it?


----------

